# Arc Flash Training



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Have my yearly refresher course on Wednesday. Everyone else keep up with theirs every year?


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

sparky970 said:


> Everyone else keeps up with theirs every year?


:blink: :no:


----------



## icemanjc (Dec 25, 2012)

Ummmm. Nope....


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

sparky970 said:


> Have my yearly refresher course on Wednesday. Everyone else keep up with theirs every year?


You gotta be kidding, we are still stuck in 2008,, jan of 2008


----------

